# Today's Progress



## hollyberry (Aug 24, 2005)

Here is how we spent our day

http://www.bastardrat.com/h2005progress1.html


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Mmmmmmmmmmmm, Holly I smell hearse unless I'm very much mistaken. You two had a busy day for sure. If you'd like me to store that Halloween stuff for you............hehehe


----------



## death2u (May 16, 2004)

What a huge garage! Holy cow!

You got a lot done.

Makes me feel lazy...I've sat around knitting and watching movies all day. Didn't even clean like I planned.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

death2u said:


> What a huge garage! Holy cow!
> 
> You got a lot done.
> 
> Makes me feel lazy...I've sat around knitting and watching movies all day. Didn't even clean like I planned.


"Why don't you go knit me a sweater!"

Actually, I could use a scarf. 

That's awesome Bob's making a new hearse. It was a sad day for a lot of us (not just you guys) when you had to sell the old one. Can't wait to see what you have planned for this year.

Oh, and I've always love that domain name... bastardrat.com


----------



## hollyberry (Aug 24, 2005)

LOl... uh huh .. sure just come on over and try it ..lol.. I'll put you to work.


----------



## mikeq91 (Jul 19, 2005)

Very nice work!
Did you make that organ? It looks great! Plans? How to?


----------



## hollyberry (Aug 24, 2005)

mikeq91 said:


> Very nice work!
> Did you make that organ? It looks great! Plans? How to?


 the organ was given to us.. just an old organ .. we made the pipes they are just PVC painted gold....lol .. our moto .. Keep it simple!


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

hollyberry said:


> the organ was given to us.. just an old organ .. we made the pipes they are just PVC painted gold....lol .. our moto .. Keep it simple!


you forgot the second s in your moto, Holly its Keep it Simple Stupid!!!! :googly:


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

Wow you have been busy! I love the ghosts you whipped up! 
Between birthday parties and babysitting, I feel as though I got NOTHING accomplished this weekend


----------

